# Error a compilar fatrat desde git. (Editado)

## brutico

Hola estoy intentando compilar fatrat ya que ebuilld de gentoo esta sin actualizar.

Edito: a la hora de compilar me da este error

```
juanpe@Gladiator ~/fatrat $ cmake . -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DWITH_DOCUMENTATION=ON -DWITH_NLS=ON -DWITH_CURL=ON -DWITH_BITTORRENT=ON

-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.9.3

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.9.3

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Detecting C compile features

-- Detecting C compile features - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Detecting CXX compile features

-- Detecting CXX compile features - done

-- Found PkgConfig: /usr/bin/pkg-config (found version "0.29.1") 

-- Boost version: 1.61.0

-- XML: /usr/include/qt5/;/usr/include/qt5/QtXml;/usr/include/qt5/QtCore;/usr/lib64/qt5//mkspecs/linux-g++

-- Checking for module 'libtorrent-rasterbar >= 1.0.0'

--   Found libtorrent-rasterbar , version 1.0.9

-- libtorrent 1.0.9 found OK

-- Boost version: 1.61.0

-- Found the following Boost libraries:

--   date_time

-- boost-datetime found OK

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:102 (find_package):

  By not providing "FindQt5WebEngineWidgets.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this

  project has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by

  "Qt5WebEngineWidgets", but CMake did not find one.

  Could not find a package configuration file provided by

  "Qt5WebEngineWidgets" with any of the following names:

    Qt5WebEngineWidgetsConfig.cmake

    qt5webenginewidgets-config.cmake

  Add the installation prefix of "Qt5WebEngineWidgets" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH

  or set "Qt5WebEngineWidgets_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above

  files.  If "Qt5WebEngineWidgets" provides a separate development package or

  SDK, be sure it has been installed.

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/home/juanpe/fatrat/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

```

No soy un entendido de esto y este programa me es muy útil para mi.

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente necesitarás tener instalado dev-qt/qtwebengine con la use widgets activada.

----------

## brutico

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Posiblemente necesitarás tener instalado dev-qt/qtwebengine con la use widgets activada.

 

Y tan posible era eso gracias....

----------

